# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سال سومم .میخوام کنکور بدم

## aligolivand

سلام دوستان

من سال سوم تجربیم و میخوام امسال کنکورربدم

بنظرتون اصلا میشه؟ 

خیلیا گفتن سوابق تحصیلی میخواد و ..

شما راهنماییم کنید [emoji8] 

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اگه بفهمن دوسال ازکنکورمحروم میشی :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## aligolivand

> اگه بفهمن دوسال ازکنکورمحروم میشی


نه بابا 
کنکور ازمایشیه دیگه

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> نه بابا 
> کنکور ازمایشیه دیگه
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


خب توروشرکت کن بعداینکه فهمیدن بهت میگم کنکورآزمایشی یعنی چی .دوسال ازکنکورمحروم ازماگفتن بود :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr. Ali

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سال سوم تجربیم و میخوام امسال کنکورربدم
> 
> بنظرتون اصلا میشه؟ 
> 
> خیلیا گفتن سوابق تحصیلی میخواد و ..
> 
> شما راهنماییم کنید [emoji8] 
> ...


از آقای افشار بپرسین

پرسش و پاسخ مشاوره ای با علیرضا افشار

----------


## Catman

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سال سوم تجربیم و میخوام امسال کنکورربدم
> 
> بنظرتون اصلا میشه؟ 
> 
> خیلیا گفتن سوابق تحصیلی میخواد و ..
> 
> شما راهنماییم کنید [emoji8] 
> ...


سلام نمیتونید شرکت کنین

----------


## doctor reza

نمیشه
کدسوابق تحصیلی میخوای چی بزنی؟
درستوبخون، کنکورم مث همون ازموناییه که میدی

----------


## elm10

دوستان میشه اطلاعات اشتباه ندید؟
کی گفته دو سال محروم می شوید؟

در بهترین حالت تخلف دو سال هست. ممکنه اصلا متوجه تخلف نشن و به صورت خودکار از سیستم ثبت نام حذف بشید. 
تخلف تو کلیه ازمون های سنجش نه فقط کنکور، دو تا ده سال محرومیت داره. و ازمون های دیگه هم مهمه شما فرض کنید نتونید کنکور بدید، برید سربازی برگردید هنوز هم نتونید کنکور بدید در این صورت غیر از اینکه عمرتون تلف شده نمی تونید برای دانشگاه های خارج در داخل ایران ازمون ایلتس و تافل بدید چون متولی اش سازمان سنجش هست. 

بعد اصلا شما نمیتونید تو کنکور شرکت کنید چون هنوز مدرک دیپلم ندارید چه برسه به پیش! بعد هم سازمان سنجش از جاهای دیگه استعلام می گیره مطمئن باشید متوجه میشن.
دلیل اینکه نمیذارن سوم ها شرکت کنن چون سومی که شرکت کنه اولا مدرک دیپلم نداره دوما مدرک پیش نداره که نمیتونه دانشگاه پذیرش بشه سوما اگر شرکت کنن هردرصدی که بزنن رو تراز بقیه کسانی که ازمون میدن هم تاثیر میذارن.

----------


## mehdi.78

دادی بیخیال کک ساندیس شو گل من اوزوم سنه الیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

دوست عزيز شما نه معدل کتبی وکل داری ونه کد سوابق تحصیلی سوم وپیش پس نميشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سال سوم تجربیم و میخوام امسال کنکورربدم
> 
> بنظرتون اصلا میشه؟ 
> 
> خیلیا گفتن سوابق تحصیلی میخواد و ..
> 
> شما راهنماییم کنید [emoji8] 
> ...



یعنی انقدر برای کنکور آمادگی دارین :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
من تا روز خود کنکور انقدر آمادگی ندارم چه برسه به الان :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
ولی ما که بخیل نیستیم 
انشاالله دکتر موفق ایران بشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sepanta1990

امن فکر نمیکنم تخلف محسوب بشه... به شرطی که انتخاب رشته نکنی و همه چی به خوبی و خوشی تموم بشه.
ولی اگه انتخاب رشته کنی سنجش بررسی میکنه و میفتی تو دردسر.

ولی از اون مهمتر اینکه شما وقتی کد دیپلم و .. نداری اصن میتونی ثبنت نام کنی؟ :Yahoo (112): 

البته این تصور منه. نری ثبت نام کنی محرومت کنن بعد از چشم من ببینی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aligolivand

> دادی بیخیال کک ساندیس شو گل من اوزوم سنه الیم


حیف نیس مهدی داداش 

18تومن ثبت نام میدیم یدونه کیک و ساندیس میدن

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aligolivand

> یعنی انقدر برای کنکور آمادگی دارین
> من تا روز خود کنکور انقدر آمادگی ندارم چه برسه به الان
> ولی ما که بخیل نیستیم 
> انشاالله دکتر موفق ایران بشید


اره داداش 
الان سال سومم 
ولی نصف درسای سال چهارم تموم کردم
ببینیم خدا چی میخواد

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## atena.kh

نمیشه...تا2سال پیش میشد ولی ازپارسال نمیشه دیگه...قبلاهم که میشدازاد سوم هامیتونستن شرکت کنن وسراسری نمیتونستن............الان چون سراسری وازادیکی شدن کلا نمیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## atena.kh

> اره داداش 
> الان سال سومم 
> ولی نصف درسای سال چهارم تموم کردم
> ببینیم خدا چی میخواد
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


انامتعجبا :Yahoo (110): پس بااین حساب نهایی راخراب میکنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aligolivand

> انامتعجباپس بااین حساب نهایی راخراب میکنی


ارهههههه

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi.78

> حیف نیس مهدی داداش 
> 
> 18تومن ثبت نام میدیم یدونه کیک و ساندیس میدن
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


اره اله اونی دنن...اخی یوخ اخی.....تو چرا درسای چهارمو خوندی...ب عوضشز سومو میخونی اوغلااااااانن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

داداش ببخشیدامافک کنم شما....هستی تودفترچه آمده اگه شرکت کنی جرم محسوب میشه وطیق قانون تقلب باهات برخوردمیشه بروشرکت کن بعدا همومیبینم شماانگارنصیحت نمیفهمی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> امن فکر نمیکنم تخلف محسوب بشه... به شرطی که انتخاب رشته نکنی و همه چی به خوبی و خوشی تموم بشه.
> ولی اگه انتخاب رشته کنی سنجش بررسی میکنه و میفتی تو دردسر.
> 
> ولی از اون مهمتر اینکه شما وقتی کد دیپلم و .. نداری اصن میتونی ثبنت نام کنی؟
> 
> البته این تصور منه. نری ثبت نام کنی محرومت کنن بعد از چشم من ببینی


شمامطمینی صنعتی شریف درس میخونی؟چطورخبر نداری کسی که سال سومه وکنکوربده تخلف محسوب میشه ومحرومیت ازکنکورداره :Yahoo (77):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اره داداش 
> الان سال سومم 
> ولی نصف درسای سال چهارم تموم کردم
> ببینیم خدا چی میخواد
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


شماانیشتین میباشید :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## lily7

کار شما خلاف قانونه !
قبلا که کنکور ازاد و سراسری جدا بود بچه ها به صورت ازمایشی در کنکور شرکت میکردند و اعلام میکردند هدفشون شرکت ازمایشی هستش .

----------


## sepanta1990

> شمامطمینی صنعتی شریف درس میخونی؟چطورخبر نداری کسی که سال سومه وکنکوربده تخلف محسوب میشه ومحرومیت ازکنکورداره


بله مطمینم!
دوست عزیز مگه من سنجش کار میکنم انتظار داری همه چیرو بدونم. آخرشم که نوشتم این تصور منه...
کجا گفتن محرومیت داره؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> داداش ببخشیدامافک کنم شما....هستی تودفترچه آمده اگه شرکت کنی جرم محسوب میشه وطیق قانون تقلب باهات برخوردمیشه بروشرکت کن بعدا همومیبینم شماانگارنصیحت نمیفهمی


دفترچه نوشته؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دفترچه نوشته؟


بله تااونجایی که یادمه تودفترچه نوشته طبق قانون تقلب باهاشون برخوردمیشه

----------


## sepanta1990

> بله تااونجایی که یادمه تودفترچه نوشته طبق قانون تقلب باهاشون برخوردمیشه


من ندیدم. اگه بگین کدوم صفحه خوب میشه.
ولی اونطور که طبق تحقیقات متوجه شدم، این کار تخلفه. پس به ریسکش نمی ارزه

----------


## aligolivand

> اره اله اونی دنن...اخی یوخ اخی.....تو چرا درسای چهارمو خوندی...ب عوضشز سومو میخونی اوغلااااااانن


...ریت محض بود

میخواستم مثلا خودمو گنده نشون بدم 
رفتم تمومشون کردم

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aligolivand

> شماانیشتین میباشید


بابا حالا یه رشته خوب قبول نشدی چرا سر ما خالی میکنی
شما هم اگه میتونستی میخوندی دیگه  

پست قبلیت هم یدونه ... زدی منظورتو فهمیمم
اقای  انیشتن

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> بابا حالا یه رشته خوب قبول نشدی چرا سر ما خالی میکنی
> شما هم اگه میتونستی میخوندی دیگه  
> 
> پست قبلیت هم یدونه ... زدی منظورتو فهمیمم
> اقای  انیشتن
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


انیشتین جان مهندسی برق علم وصنعت بدمیباشد؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

میتونی به صورت ازمایشی بیای کنکور بدی تا با جو کنکور و...اشنا بشی....

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
غیر ممکنه و خلاف قوانیه 
فقط میتونید به عنوان یه ازمون ازمایشی شرکت کنین
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## aligolivand

> انیشتین جان مهندسی برق علم وصنعت بدمیباشد؟


تو یجوری نشون میدی که راضی نیستی و عقدشو سرو ماوخالی میکنی

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> تو یجوری نشون میدی که راضی نیستی و عقدشو سرو ماوخالی میکنی
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


داداش من میگم شرکت نکن چون تخلف محسوب میشه واسه خاطرخودت میگم وگرنه به حال من فرقی نمیکنه
به هرحال موفق باشی

----------


## farshad7

*تخلفه
*
*اندرستند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


















































































خودم هم تو فکرش بودم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

